# Insanity workout DVDs



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

Has anyone tried the insanity workout DVDs? I borrowed a couple of DVDs of a mate, I manged to do it for 40 minutes, by which time I was ****ed! Turns out it was one of the last workouts of the 60 day course.

Has anyone done the 60 day challenge? What kinda results did you get? Is it worth doing?


----------



## N666T (Sep 4, 2010)

heard good reviews about the new tapout xt workout dvd set , just downloading it now


----------



## alty83 (Sep 23, 2008)

Just ordered it for the mrs, sure she's gonna love it haha!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I downloaded them all, didn't really like jumping about like a d1ck in the livingroom though. Ended up burning a few copies off and selling them down the gym, one of the gym instructors took a copy and started to use them in his group classes the lazy sod


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

Where do you download the tap out routine?


----------



## N666T (Sep 4, 2010)

only place at the moment is demonoid and its 35gig , other torrent sites are reporting it as fake , but demonoid is ok to go


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

icamero1 said:


> Has anyone tried the insanity workout DVDs? I borrowed a couple of DVDs of a mate, I manged to do it for 40 minutes, by which time I was ****ed! Turns out it was one of the last workouts of the 60 day course.
> 
> Has anyone done the 60 day challenge? What kinda results did you get? Is it worth doing?


Definitely worth doing. It's hard going, but you will see results. Worth every penny if you stick with it. The first disc is 'easier' than the second, but easy is the wrong word. I've not done the 60 day challenge myself as it interfered with my strength training in the gym, but I did it for a week and it was the worst week of my life  Felt great after though.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

For a fatloss and conditioning program these kinds of dvd routines are usually pretty effective - tends to be more the kid of activity women prefer to do than men but they do have value for those who stick to them and enjoy that kind of exercise.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> For a fatloss and conditioning program these kinds of dvd routines are usually pretty effective - tends to be more the kid of activity women prefer to do than men but they do have value for those who stick to them and enjoy that kind of exercise.


I found with Insanity that it's not as camp as those other workout DVD's so you don't feel so stupid doing it. Though, it's not something you'd do in front of the lads...


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

I going to try download it, but doubt I will do the whole course. Rekon I will just do 30 minutes of each workout a few nights a week to try strip a bit of bodyfat, as doing the whole course will get in the way of my weight training, and I don't want to loose much hard earned muscle


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Seen a few of these type of workouts on youtube and sky tv fitness channel they look amazing for fat loss and conditioning


----------



## adamcmwck (Apr 4, 2012)

I have the P90x, insanity and the new insanity asylum and they still kick my ass. It's very hard to do two full weeks day in day out of these never mind the full 60 days. I just tend to mix them up for my 3 cardio weekly workouts with plyo usually being my favoured.

Insanity is better than the insanity asylum as you need loads of room for the latter. I still get a beating out of insanity pure cardio lol.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Downloading as we speak


----------



## Aguz (May 16, 2013)

BigrR said:


> Downloading as we speak


What size is the file mate?


----------



## DGM (Mar 16, 2013)

i got the trx suspension trainer a while back of the market and thats quite good. Hangs off my pull up bar and use it for all kinds.

Brother has one too bt doesent use it if anyone fancies a go. sure he would take 50 for it or something.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Aguz said:


> What size is the file mate?


8GB pal.


----------



## tomcatt (May 8, 2012)

ive just started this, im in the middle of my first week, bdy is aching but i feel great at the mo. ill pup some before and after pics in 60 days:thumb:


----------



## theshrew (Nov 7, 2011)

I no a couple of people who do it and it worked well for them.

I got a copy off them but have only done the first fit test so far. Defo to hot in the house at the moment for this.

I'm just going to use it for cardio or if I can't get to the gym for some reason


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Very hardcore! haha! Some very intense workouts to follow. Definitely worth doing.


----------



## tomcatt (May 8, 2012)

Just done my cardio recovery on insanity, thank god it was qite relaxed. Not too bad in this heat haha


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

My sister and I did the fit test earlier, very intense. I had more rests during it.

Didn't really want to start it today as my rest day is going to be a Tuesday but she wouldn't wait. I'm gonna try and do the full 60 days as well as gym.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

I didn't follow the 60 day thing but did a few of the vids back to back over xmas when the gym was shut for bank holidays. Good for burning calories but not sure how much use they'd be for mass building.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

secondhandsoul said:


> I didn't follow the 60 day thing but did a few of the vids back to back over xmas when the gym was shut for bank holidays. Good for burning calories but not sure how much use they'd be for mass building.


Well its all body resistance so it can only do so much, but it will sure help putting a little mass on and hit all muscle fibers. Not to mention your cardio and core will be pretty strong if you can do the 60 days... it is called insanity for a reason


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I dropped 10% fat in the 60 days when I did it earlier in the year.

Still do it every morning now, fat loss has slowed but its helping drop it a bit and get in better shape.

Hard work but Im used to it now, feel bad if I miss it.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Downloading now. This last 2 weeks I've dropped all carbs, ate VERY clean, took clen, fat strippers and went out on 3-6 mile runs.... and put on a few pounds. Sod it... insanity time!


----------



## tomcatt (May 8, 2012)

tamara said:


> My sister and I did the fit test earlier, very intense. I had more rests during it.
> 
> Didn't really want to start it today as my rest day is going to be a Tuesday but she wouldn't wait. I'm gonna try and do the full 60 days as well as gym.


The fit test seems easy after you do the next one. They get hard but the 4th day is cardio recovery, nice and relaxed


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> Downloading now. This last 2 weeks I've dropped all carbs, ate VERY clean, took clen, fat strippers and went out on 3-6 mile runs.... and put on a few pounds. Sod it... insanity time!


I'd get back on the carbs if you're doing Insanity


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

rectus said:


> I'd get back on the carbs if you're doing Insanity


Think it's amphetamines I need not carbs


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Done day 2 today, Plyometric cardio circuit, very tough!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Just done insane abs! Not as long as the others so far but wowee I'm feeling it in my abs!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

tamara said:


> Done day 2 today, Plyometric cardio circuit, very tough!


Really didn't need to hear this!!! Fit test nearly killed me yesterday in this heat. This on top of a back session aint gonna be fun at all!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> Really didn't need to hear this!!! Fit test nearly killed me yesterday in this heat. This on top of a back session aint gonna be fun at all!


Yeah fit test is hard. I'm going to the gym early morning then coming back to my mums to do this with my sis. You think oh their only jumping up an down or high knees and star jumps but it is hard. You do get quite a few water breaks with this one and the thing that really makes me feel better is even the people on the DVD who are in really good shape and who have done the full 60 days before and even Shaun T himself gets knackered. You can see the people laying on the floor absolutely f.ucked so it doesn't make you feel too bad!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> Really didn't need to hear this!!! Fit test nearly killed me yesterday in this heat. This on top of a back session aint gonna be fun at all!


you don't look like al murray anymore, I feel cheated


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

tamara said:


> it doesn't make you feel too bad!


You made me feel bad just reading it lol Never mind... bring it on


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

starting this next week and after reading all this im not looking forward to it lol

are people still doing the same weights routine outside of the instanity workouts or have you dropped it?

i do weights 4 times a week and wasnt really looking to stop, was thinking maybe just up the weight and lower reps while doing the dvd?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

man_dem03 said:


> starting this next week and after reading all this im not looking forward to it lol
> 
> are people still doing the same weights routine outside of the instanity workouts or have you dropped it?
> 
> i do weights 4 times a week and wasnt really looking to stop, was thinking maybe just up the weight and lower reps while doing the dvd?


I've just upped my carbs a bit and am doing both until my body tells me I can't


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

man_dem03 said:


> starting this next week and after reading all this im not looking forward to it lol
> 
> are people still doing the same weights routine outside of the instanity workouts or have you dropped it?
> 
> i do weights 4 times a week and wasnt really looking to stop, was thinking maybe just up the weight and lower reps while doing the dvd?


I've still been doing 4 day split in gym in the mornings and then doing the DVDs. I'd start them on a Monday if I was you if you want your rest day to be a Sunday like I have.


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

GeordieSteve said:


> I've just upped my carbs a bit and am doing both until my body tells me I can't





tamara said:


> I've still been doing 4 day split in gym in the mornings and then doing the DVDs. I'd start them on a Monday if I was you if you want your rest day to be a Sunday like I have.


well im cutting on test/tren at the moment so will throw in more carbs/fats and up protein again


----------



## tomcatt (May 8, 2012)

man_dem03 said:


> starting this next week and after reading all this im not looking forward to it lol
> 
> are people still doing the same weights routine outside of the instanity workouts or have you dropped it?
> 
> i do weights 4 times a week and wasnt really looking to stop, was thinking maybe just up the weight and lower reps while doing the dvd?


Honestly mate i think if you follow the insanity diet and workouts strict that you wont need to go the gym for the 6 weeks, it will just rip you, thats my view having been on it on my second week and i can feeel a difference


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Just looked at the time table and I've noticed that I've done some of these in the wrong order! My sister the dick head has been putting in DVDs daily and not realising that some workouts you repeat so use the same DVD. I shouldn't of done abs yesterday!

We're going back to week one but doing Wednesday's cardio power & resistance!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

My neighbours downstairs would be thrilled if I bought this and all 15 stone of me jumped up and down on their ceiling each night for the next 60 days!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I'm a broken man after the plyometric cardio circuit. Aching from head to toe. Great workout mind but this on top of an hours gym training is going to prove rough. The sweat on the shorts speaks volumes


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

I do a class in the gym twice a week which a friends runs, which is basically insanity with kettle bells.... its the most horrible thing i have ever done! worse than an hours MMA training


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Great workout DVDs but terrible if you have any kind of knee, ankle or lower leg frailties with all the jumping. Also not a good idea if your heavy. The mrs downloaded them three months ago as she had stopped going to the gym, let herself go a little...with the amount of ungraceful jumping I honestly thought shed bring the flats down!

The guy that created metafit clearly ripped off insanity.


----------



## BigRedSwitch (Apr 12, 2013)

I tried doing them, but being 6'5", I don't have a room high enough in my house to do star-jumps and what not. I think a tight little circuit training program would do you just as well - and wouldn't make you feel like so much of a dick...


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

I've used the Insanity workouts for my HIIT cardio for the last couple of years and they are heavy going but definitely work. They can be hard on the knees/shins though with all of the jumping movements especially at higher bodyweights (I'm 15 stone). Has anyone seen the Focus T25 workout videos? There are from the same guy using similar movements but without the jumping so much easier on the joints. I've *ahem* acquired these dvds and may give them a try. The workouts are 25 mins each with no warm-up and an optional cool-down at the end. Has anyone tried these workouts?


----------



## sonorix (Apr 15, 2012)

I just finished it as I sprained my spine last year and was told I shouldnt lift for a long while. I got fantastic results and feel amazing, would recommend it. I've gained quite a bit of muscle as well which is great.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

warsteiner said:


> I've used the Insanity workouts for my HIIT cardio for the last couple of years and they are heavy going but definitely work. They can be hard on the knees/shins though with all of the jumping movements especially at higher bodyweights (I'm 15 stone). Has anyone seen the Focus T25 workout videos? There are from the same guy using similar movements but without the jumping so much easier on the joints. I've *ahem* acquired these dvds and may give them a try. The workouts are 25 mins each with no warm-up and an optional cool-down at the end. Has anyone tried these workouts?


we look forward to your review


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

A mate do the 60 day challenge and had decent results. It defo works if you commit to it!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

GeordieSteve said:


> I'm a broken man after the plyometric cardio circuit. Aching from head to toe. Great workout mind but this on top of an hours gym training is going to prove rough. The sweat on the shorts speaks volumes


Aup mate, how are you finding this? I am looking for something for the wife but the huge price tag is putting me off lol.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, how are you finding this? I am looking for something for the wife but the huge price tag is putting me off lol.


I found it magic for 4 days then the 5th was Friday so I had a beer instead lol Was running round driving the misses to work so was late back... too late to be bothered doing it. Went to sh1t after that! Basically it's not a good idea doing this with gym training. Doing press ups and squats while you are healing isn't great


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

GeordieSteve said:


> I found it magic for 4 days then the 5th was Friday so I had a beer instead lol Was running round driving the misses to work so was late back... too late to be bothered doing it. Went to sh1t after that! Basically it's not a good idea doing this with gym training. Doing press ups and squats while you are healing isn't great


Haha, beer is more fun though!! Fully understand why you chose that lol.

Its for the wife anyway and she isn't doing weights yet so hopefully will be good! Just need to try and find it cheap enough now!!

Thanks for the reply mate


----------



## N666T (Sep 4, 2010)

Thatguy who did the insanity stuff has also bought out another one call T25 just downloaded it for a mate , looks ok


----------



## alex the bear (Mar 7, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha, beer is more fun though!! Fully understand why you chose that lol.
> 
> Its for the wife anyway and she isn't doing weights yet so hopefully will be good! Just need to try and find it cheap enough now!!
> 
> Thanks for the reply mate


http://www.utorrent.com/

coupled with

http://www.torrenthound.com/hash/55e049118ebdf166e6ddab2273a692c337de1323/torrent-info/FULL-Insanity-Workout-%252BWorkout-sheet-%2526-Nutrition-diet

and it's free mate, along with pretty much any other film or music you want. I use http://torrentz.eu/ but avoid 'thepiratebay' as they are in the process of being banned AGAIN lol

As for the films, my sister in-law was doing them and constantly moaning that she was knackered so I thought I'd give them a go and nearly passed out 30mins through my first session :laugh: needless to say she found it hilarious and we don't speak now :lol:


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

started this last night on the fit test after doing chest, not looking forward to doing it tonight after back :-(


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

alex the bear said:


> http://www.utorrent.com/
> 
> coupled with
> 
> ...


I wouldn't have a clue how to use them lol. I have never downloaded anything like it in my life haha


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

So has anyone earned that t shirt yet


----------

